# BSNL BB n Landline



## fallin_a (Dec 22, 2008)

In bsnl usage webpage, wat does that "chargeable usage" mean? im having a home 500 plan, where i ve 2.5 gb free a month. right now, i ve around 600 mb in chargeable usage. does this chargeable usage mean i ve exhausted my 2.5 gb n i ve to pay more? or it is within my 2.5 gb limit, n i can use 1.9 gb more? im in my first month of bsnl bb n landline.

which is the best firewall with bsnl bb? having prob with sygate with gmail, orkut, yahoo.

how to check how many calls i ve made the current month from my bsnl landfone, is there a number to call n chek? i ve cheked for call tariffs, but cudnt get that too.


----------



## marquee (Dec 22, 2008)

I never had been used capped plan,so i'm not sure,its in chargeble units meant after you crossed the capped limit or its gross units you used so far.to check the no of calls you made,every bsnl circle website have meter reading,facility,there you can get ur meter reading,you can also get ur meter reading by dialing a specfic no.(these facilities are not in all bsnl circle),so you call 1500 and enquired there,if ur region do have such facility.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 22, 2008)

You have still 1.91 GB left Buddy. In BSNL they calculate in terms of 1024KB=1MB. You can check your usage in this website. www.data.bsnl.in


----------



## paroh (Dec 22, 2008)

comodo firewall


----------

